# Inkbird ibt-4xs wont connect



## DanAkrabi (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi guys, i just received my inkbird ibt-4xs and it wont pair my galaxy s21, when i scan the app it doesnt find the device, but when i try scanning the device on another phone it does,
I tried reinstalling same result... why is that?
Thanks!


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2021)

Did you use "inkbird pro" app? That one worked well for me I believe I had to connect to a 2.4 ghz band with the phone first


----------



## DanAkrabi (Mar 23, 2021)

olaf said:


> Did you use "inkbird pro" app? That one worked well for me I believe I had to connect to a 2.4 ghz band with the phone first


I cant find this app..


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2021)

Like said , connect to the 2.4 on your wireless . I use BBQ go on mine . Make sure the probes are plugged in all the way.  I know you said another phone worked , but just double check .


----------



## DanAkrabi (Mar 24, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Like said , connect to the 2.4 on your wireless . I use BBQ go on mine . Make sure the probes are plugged in all the way.  I know you said another phone worked , but just double check .


What 2.4 means?..


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2021)

They have so many models we got them messed up  I thought that was the wifi model. I have no experience with the bluetooth.


----------

